# Install a driver for your network adapter



## GSquadron (May 26, 2012)

Hi all!
I am having trouble with the internet connection.
It is not a modem fault, as i can use my laptop with wireless.
It is a driver or maybe smth else problem i don't know.
I installed latest driver and nothing changed, still having a red X in the connection.
Tried installing the driver with nvidia chipset but nothing changed.
Any help would be apprechiated!


----------



## GSquadron (May 26, 2012)

Any help pls i am stuck


----------



## micropage7 (May 26, 2012)

what brand and type, maybe you could put some screenshot to make it clear


----------



## Aquinus (May 26, 2012)

Is the LINK LED on your network card lit? Does it actually think a cable is connected? Maybe test the cable with the laptop? Make sure to disable wireless when you connect ethernet to the laptop.


----------



## GSquadron (May 26, 2012)

The link led on the network card is lit. The cable is connected.
This problem happened to me when it was a blackout at home :S
I need to make the connection again using all numbers and so,
to put it in the laptop.
Tried it anyway, didn't work


----------



## GSquadron (May 26, 2012)

when i try putting in the run command ncpa.cpl doesn't find any local area connections at all


----------



## Peter1986C (May 26, 2012)

Go to the list of network adapters in the control panel, turn of the lan and turn it on again. See if that helps.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 26, 2012)

look for a Hotkey button for Wifi/Wireless like FN+ maybe F-key or see if u got a dedicated botton for Wifi on/off on the case of the lappy many ppl miss both when they got problems with the wifi/wireless but if that's all turned to On than give the name of the ethernet and i will see if i can find or make a Ethernet driver that should work.

but for either of them i need to know what Windows u r running.


----------



## GSquadron (May 27, 2012)

I pressed the reset button and now i don't have internet even on my laptop.
It is part of the configuration problem.


----------



## Aquinus (May 27, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> I pressed the reset button and now i don't have internet even on my laptop.
> It is part of the configuration problem.



Are you connect but you're not getting an IP from your router? Have you restarted your router instead?


----------



## GSquadron (May 27, 2012)

ok, i am not the network guy but i will explain what happened till this day:
1. I bought a wireless usb and it does function on the laptop.
2. It does not function on the desktop!
The desktop always says could not connect.
After problem diagnostics it says no driver found. 
I downloaded the drivers of the nvidias chipset, but nothing changed.
I have restarted, resetted the wireless modem, still nothing on the pc.
What is the problem?


----------



## GSquadron (May 27, 2012)

Also, how can i add items in the network connections in control panel?
There is none in there!
Edit: It is like windows has blocked all internet connections


----------



## MT Alex (May 27, 2012)

Sounds like you need the RealTek network/lan drivers, not nvidia drivers.

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...d=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false


----------



## GSquadron (May 27, 2012)

^Tryed it didnt work


----------



## remixedcat (May 27, 2012)

download the latest drivers for lan/wlan>uninstall all network drivers>reinstall all drivers>dhcp release and renew>ipconfig /flushdns>see if this helps

also see if everything's ok on the router's end.


----------



## francis511 (May 27, 2012)

Did you get a driver cd with the adapter you bought ?


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 27, 2012)

where did you get the drivers? cd? official site or some other site?


----------



## GSquadron (May 28, 2012)

Did all you said didnt work
Also, i already have the cd. It is not its drivers people. It is something else
If it was the drivers the wireless usb key would have worked.


----------



## GSquadron (May 28, 2012)

Did all you said, didnt work
Also, i already have the cd. It is not its drivers people. It is something else
If it was the drivers the wireless usb key would have worked.
All kind of drivers suggested, official and other things didn't work.
It must be something blocking my pc network


----------



## Aquinus (May 28, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Did all you said, didnt work
> Also, i already have the cd. It is not its drivers people. It is something else
> If it was the drivers the wireless usb key would have worked.
> All kind of drivers suggested, official and other things didn't work.
> It must be something blocking my pc network



I think we may be misunderstanding what is going on. Let me try to clarify the situation. The wireless USB device is plugged in, installed, and otherwise working. You can see access points, but you cannot connect to them. Am I understanding this correctly, because misunderstanding will just send us the wrong direction.


----------



## remixedcat (May 28, 2012)

why can't you connect to a network?


----------



## Aquinus (May 29, 2012)

remixedcat said:


> why can't you connect to a network?



I think we're trying to figure that out.


----------



## remixedcat (May 29, 2012)

I think you still need to reinstall the drivers and if that don't work and you've redone your ENTIRE networking stack on windows then a reformat is needed or hardware needs replaced.


----------



## GSquadron (May 29, 2012)

@aquinus
U are perfectly right!
Also, the lan cable, when is plugged in, it does not recognize any connections.

I wanted to format the pc, but i have some informations inside that i cannot format it till the end of this week. Anyway, I think is more important to understand how to fix this kind of problem, rather than formatting.


----------



## Aquinus (May 29, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> @aquinus
> U are perfectly right!
> Also, the lan cable, when is plugged in, it does not recognize any connections.
> 
> I wanted to format the pc, but i have some informations inside that i cannot format it till the end of this week. Anyway, I think is more important to understand how to fix this kind of problem, rather than formatting.



I've had this issue between various wireless network adapters before. Some adapters like some channels more than others. Have you tried different wireless channels on your router? This is from my Cisco Linksys E4200 with stock firmware. If you have a Linksys router, it should look about the same.






I leave my channel on auto, it works well since my network with rather congested with 2.4ghz traffic, so it does a pretty good job at using unused or low noise channels, 5Ghz however 161 seems to be the sweet spot for 5ghz.

On a side note, I dig the 5ghz a lot. Everyone who lives around me is too cheap to get a nice router, so everyone has 2.4ghz (there are a lot of apartments around me, I see about 16 APs,) but not a single one is 5ghz, so on 40mhz it flies.


----------



## GSquadron (May 29, 2012)

I don't know how to enter changes to the router (it is oxygen gennet)
I type in 192.168.254.1 and nothing happens as subscribed on the manual.
I type in oxygen.lan again same thing.
Is there a way i can access the wireless router? It is 2.4 GHz
I remember the technicians entering the menu but i dont know how to access in.
Am not a network guy :[


----------



## Rhyseh (May 30, 2012)

Okay I will need a bit more detail about the problem first as I am still a little confused as to what the issue is. From what I can gather the problem seems to be this:

When you connect your Desktop PC to the wired, ethernet network using a cat5/e/6 cable your network adapter does not register there as being any connection. In addition to this when you try and connect using a wireless USB modem (that has been working on a laptop) this also does not give you a connection.

You stated there is a red cross on the network adapter, however you didn't tell us where this red cross was. Is it in device manager or is it in the network adapter control panel interface?

What operating system are you running on this machine?

Is your wireless access point also acting a switch (i.e. are you connecting your machine to the same device that provides wireless access)?

You said this problem started happening a few days ago when you had a power outage?

I am assuming alot of information about a fair few of these points, however I think it would be worth resetting your TCP/IP protocols. To do this launch command prompt and run the following command:

netsh int ip reset


----------



## GSquadron (May 31, 2012)

Ok, first of all, i have to change something on your post. When i insert the wireless usb, there are identified all connections, but i cannot access my own connection in my home. The red cross is in the ethernet networks on the left of the clock. There is no red cross when i put the wireless usb.
The OS is windows 7 64bit ultimate. I am connecting my machine to the same wireless access that the laptop is.
Last but not least, i tried your command on run and nothing happened. Still the same.
I can provide photos if you want to understand more what is happening!

EDIT:
Here is what happens when the ethernet cable is connected to the pc:






And here is what happens when i try to connect with the wireless usb:


----------



## Aquinus (May 31, 2012)

Rhyseh said:


> Okay I will need a bit more detail about the problem first as I am still a little confused as to what the issue is. From what I can gather the problem seems to be this:
> 
> When you connect your Desktop PC to the wired, ethernet network using a cat5/e/6 cable your network adapter does not register there as being any connection. In addition to this when you try and connect using a wireless USB modem (that has been working on a laptop) this also does not give you a connection.
> 
> ...



It sounds like an issue with the router/wireless adapter since this is impacting multiple computers. Someone needs to learn to read the entire thread. 



Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Ok, first of all, i have to change something on your post. When i insert the wireless usb, there are identified all connections, but i cannot access my own connection in my home. The red cross is in the ethernet networks on the left of the clock. There is no red cross when i put the wireless usb.
> The OS is windows 7 64bit ultimate. I am connecting my machine to the same wireless access that the laptop is.
> Last but not least, i tried your command on run and nothing happened. Still the same.
> I can provide photos if you want to understand more what is happening!
> ...



Yeah, give us some pictures. It might help us figure out what is going on by seeing what you see.

Edit: Ah, you posted it faster than I could reply. Have you just restarted your router since?
BTW, I'm now convinced it is your router if it acts like this on both machines.


----------



## GSquadron (May 31, 2012)

I told the technicians that is the router, but they didn't believe me!
They say that if it works on the laptop it is the pc fault that doesnt work


----------



## Aquinus (May 31, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> I told the technicians that is the router, but they didn't believe me!



Have you restarted it yet?


----------



## GSquadron (May 31, 2012)

i already have. Also, i have resetted it and that caused the laptop not to work anymore with the wireless just like the pc. I needed to go there again and tell them the reset made the wireless redundant on both computers.


----------



## Aquinus (May 31, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> i already have. Also, i have resetted it and that caused the laptop not to work anymore with the wireless just like the pc. I needed to go there again and tell them the reset made the wireless redundant on both computers.



Is your Oxygen router also your modem? Is it one of those all-in-one deals or is the modem separate?


----------



## GSquadron (May 31, 2012)

All in one deals
Also, when i use windows troubleshot it says:
Investigate your router or access point issues.
Access point or router is referring to the all in deal modem thingy?

Actually this is what windows says:


----------



## Aquinus (May 31, 2012)

I think you need to yell at the tech and tell him to try another one.


----------

